# Cleaning Track Inquiry, "O" and Super "O"



## GT_Rail (May 25, 2013)

Hi All,
Noticed some excellent looking super O track on eBay, the listing mentioned they were cleaned. In asking a question as to how the seller cleaned them, all he mentioned was several ways. They did have some rusting initially. The pictures of the cleaned tracks were amazing! Any info out there as to how to clean so well? A fine wire wheel did not even come close to the results shown. Many Thanks! -GT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One of my favorites.


----------



## GT_Rail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update. By the way, would you know who has the best O22 switch controller red & green large globe bulbs? 
Thanks Again, -GT


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

I've used trackman 2000 along with erasers. That combination appears to do well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a Trackman 2000, I use that and Isopropyl Alcohol on a rag.


----------



## GT_Rail (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys. Looks like it would treat the tops of the rails OK however, the entire metal area was cleaned, looking like new. That process is what is interesting to me. Thanks Again. -GT


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, operationally, the top of the rails are all you need to clean.  Look at real prototype RR tracks.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone


----------



## jwse30 (Jun 30, 2012)

At the recommendation from a fellow on the Yahoo Super O group, I tried a product called Evaporust. I poured a pint or so into a plastic shoebox, and placed a few pieces of Super O track in it (rail side down). I let it sit for about a half hour or so, as the directions said, and then took them out and rinsed them off. They looked brand new! I ran another batch through the same stuff and it turned out good as well. I hadn't tried a third batch through it yet, so I don't know how long the stuff lasts. 

J White


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If they have rust, EvapoRust is great stuff. It will last quite a long time, it just gets slower as it ages and you use it repeatedly. Once it gets too slow for you to process, it's time to buy another can.

Note that rust and cleaning is not necessarily synonymous, so I wasn't sure what you were trying to "clean".


----------



## GT_Rail (May 25, 2013)

Say JWSE,
That's what I'm talking about! The old navy jelly was not so great if remembered correctly. Your description of "Like New" Matches the pictures of the Super O tracks listed on eBay. I kind of figured some kind of chemical treatment, as Nickel plating is like really nasty stuff, carcinogenic even! 
I wonder how to clean regular O and O27 chemically, and if Evaporust would work. Thinking the plating is different. 
Many Thanks, will check it out!
-GT


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your track must be pretty bad?


----------



## GT_Rail (May 25, 2013)

Hi Ed,
Well.. not good. Just looking into Evaporust, and looks to be worthy of a test trial. Hard to believe its been around for like 12 years, and never heard of it. I wonder if it would clean up lightly rusted trucks. Either way, the next question becomes how to protect the rails from rusting again over time. I see they have a protectorate as well. WD40 may be an option however, not really fond of the stuff. 
Cheers,
-GT


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks, I'll follow up


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I dunked a whole bunch of rusted trucks into it, they were on engines and rolling stock that were involved in Hurricane Sandy and got flooded. I was able to rescue most of the stuff I worked on.


----------

